# Soil Test - I Don't Hate It, How to Maintain It



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Phosphorus and iron fairly high, potassium slightly elevated, everything else pretty much in line. Other than adjusting my normal fertilizer regimen to a zero-P-limited-K ratio, what else do I need to do to maintain? I'd still like to use iron for some green pops (I did not use a specific iron product last year, not sure why it is elevated), so how much can I use and still reduce the overall iron a little?


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

Nothing's really needed there, IMHO. If it was me, because I always feel the need to to *something*, I'd sprinkle a couple tablespoons per 1000 sq ft of Borax, Copper Sulfate, and Manganese Sulfate into the fertilizer when applying, as they are at the very low end of Optimum.

But that's really just searching for something to do.

It's interesting to see that they recommend 1lb/K of K20. My K reading was even higher and they recommended the same.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

@jeffjunstrom do you have a picture of your lawn? I'd love to see what your grass look like w/ a soil test like that


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Why would you want to reduce the overall iron? I've never heard about it being a problem.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> @jeffjunstrom do you have a picture of your lawn? I'd love to see what your grass look like w/ a soil test like that


Right now I'm dealing with a pretty aggressive snow mold, which I'm trying to fluff out and/or just wait for the d**n greenup, so no pics yet. My intention is to start a journal soon, something I wish I had done last year.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

desirous said:


> Why would you want to reduce the overall iron? I've never heard about it being a problem.


I guess since it was in the Very High range, I thought pulling back on the iron would be beneficial. I guess I don't really have a preference, I just assumed there was a saturation point for everything, including iron.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

jeffjunstrom said:


> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> > @jeffjunstrom do you have a picture of your lawn? I'd love to see what your grass look like w/ a soil test like that
> ...


Thanks. I will follow your journal for sure once it becomes ready. Best of luck w/ the snow mold.


----------

